

Handwriting Recognition for iPhone Now Available (PICS) - edw519
http://gizmodo.com/380302/handwriting-recognition-for-iphone-now-available

======
bootload
_"... Holy Egg Freckles! ..."_

The cartoon, a doonesberry (Garry Trudeau) ~ <http://www.doonesberry.com> is
lampooning the apple Newton back in '93 and neatly sums up the problem of HW
recognition. Apple scrapped the Newton. The idea survived in a simpler form
called Graffiti. It's creator, Jeff Hawkins ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Hawkins> along with MBA Donna Dubinsky ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donna_Dubinsky> both went to found Palm
computing.

In '98 I was working with a company that wanted to make a web based product
out of their Intranet version ... it just wasn't feasible to tie up a
consultant for half the day to install an oracle db backend, web-server front-
end. Taking notes I pulled out my trusty Palm III and proceeded to use
Graffiti software to copy down the notes. Then to my surprise a honcho there
lumbered out his rather large Newton.

    
    
        Talk about "12 O'Clock" at Software Corral
    

At the time the Palms where pretty small. Smaller enough to fit in your shirt
pocket. The Newton by comparison was huge. And to boot it suffered from the HW
problems the doonesberry cartoon portrays.

